# high ping than normal but normal d/l u/l speed.



## anmol4all (Mar 3, 2012)

i have a reliance 500 kbps unlimited internet connection.
but i am having a problem.
i usually have about ~35 ping in indian servers but sometimes my ping increase to 100 and sometime even 250 in indian servers so gaming on european servers is impossible. i tried restarting my pc, reconnecting my ethernet cable but nothing works. my download and upload speeds are perfectly normal. please help......


----------



## pramudit (Mar 3, 2012)

its network issue and no problem in your cpu... high ping is due to network disturbance or heavy load...


----------



## jasku (Mar 3, 2012)

pramudit said:


> its network issue and no problem in your gpu... high ping is due to network disturbance or heavy load...



Umm, where has op mentioned anything about the gpu???

Op- do you face latency issues only while gaming, or do web pages also take time to load ??  Try the 'ping' commands and check the latency.




---
I am here: *maps.google.com/maps?ll=13.067447,80.260618


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2012)

Problem with network, unfortunately nothing you can do, they promise you speeds, but not ping, so have to adjust.


----------



## pramudit (Mar 3, 2012)

sorry for typo... it was cpu.... corrected...


----------



## anmol4all (Mar 6, 2012)

jasku said:


> Umm, where has op mentioned anything about the gpu???
> 
> Op- do you face latency issues only while gaming, or do web pages also take time to load ??  Try the 'ping' commands and check the latency.
> 
> ...




when the problem kicks in i get high ping on websites, games etc


----------

